# fetch wear down teeth?



## Minnieski (Jan 27, 2009)

Hi guys,

This is kind of a spin off thread, I noticed a similar question asked in the RAW forum. Anyway, since Minnie is such a fetch addict, I'm wondering if it can be harmful to her teeth. Are their any balls out there that are better for her than the standard tennis or baseball? We've been using these because we find them in the park all the time, but I'll buy her some nice balls if you know of anything better. I saw that kong makes a rubber ball, I don't know if it's better or not. Just wondering what you think.


----------



## Caledon (Nov 10, 2008)

I don't use tennis balls anymore, not because they can wear down teeth (if the dog constantly chews on one) but because my dog breaks them in half very easily while she is retrieving them. She likes to chomp on them.

I bought the chuck-it rubber balls. They are expensive at $5.00 each, but they bounce better, are a little bit heavier, so I can throw them further. Problem is that we have lost at least three already and @ $5.00 each it is getting expensive. She chomps on theses ones too, but so far there has ot been any damage.


----------



## slaen (Apr 27, 2009)

I give Kai the squeaky tennis balls and he loves them. So he can chomp on them and on occasion he busts the center squeaky thing out. Hes still a puppy so I am gonna wait till I get him some balls that are a bit more durable.


----------



## JKlatsky (Apr 21, 2007)

We like our Orbee. Our dogs do wreak these after awhile. http://www.planetdog.com/ProductInfo.aspx?productid=ORBEE%20W/ROPE

We also use the cheapo vinyl squeaky balls you can get from PetsMart. I don't let them keep them because they can chew them up pretty quick, but at less than $1 I don't mind that they don't last long. I also find if you let them sit in the hot car for a little before you give them to your dog they're a little more flexible and less likely to tear right away. 

We have the Kong rubber ball...but that sucker is heavy. I'm afraid when I throw it of hitting the dog in the head.


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

Tennis balls are bad for teeth.

Rubber balls like Kong, Orbee, etc.. are fine.


----------



## Minnieski (Jan 27, 2009)

I'm not so concerned with the ball wearing out, it's her teeth I'm worried about. I think I'll be getting rid of the tennis balls.


----------



## Minnieski (Jan 27, 2009)

I just looked at the Orbee stuff - I've never seen it before but it's so cute!!! It looks durable too - a double plus!


----------



## Vertigo75 (Jul 11, 2006)

I think the best ball I have found is a lacrosse ball. They are very hard rubber and you can find them at most sporting good stores. They have lasted a long time with my dog.


----------



## Ruthie (Aug 25, 2009)

Our guy’s teeth are wearing down at 3yrs. Brought up the concern to the vet. He is a completely crazy ball guy and I was worried that balls were the cause of the teeth wearing. She said that it just happens in some dogs. She said that a rubber ball is the best for him. We buy him Giggle balls. Just watch at the beginning because the giggle sound mechanism has a tendency to pop out. This is actually an advantage because the ball is then hallow and gives a little as they chew it. Bison prefers these over Kong and they are more durable than other rubber balls out there.


----------



## Ruthie (Aug 25, 2009)

Our guy’s teeth are wearing down at 3yrs. Brought up the concern to the vet. He is a completely crazy ball guy and I was worried that balls were the cause of the teeth wearing. She said that it just happens in some dogs. She said that a rubber ball is the best for him. We buy him Giggle balls made by JW Pet company. Just watch at the beginning because the giggle sound mechanism has a tendency to pop out. This is actually an advantage because the ball is then hallow and gives a little as they chew it. Bison prefers these over Kong and they are more durable than other rubber balls out there.


----------



## Smith3 (May 12, 2008)

Ive heard people call tennis balls "sand paper" for dog teeth

So, take it for what its worth!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: Vertigo75I think the best ball I have found is a lacrosse ball. They are very hard rubber and you can find them at most sporting good stores. They have lasted a long time with my dog.


The lacrosse ball is a choking hazard. The size it too small for a GSD. A few years ago my son played lacrosse, and Kacie loved those balls, but I never let her play with them, she would steal them every chance she got, I was concerned though if someone threw one to her, she'd get it lodged in her throat so we always had them put up. Her first time and last time playing w/ them!


----------



## zyppi (Jun 2, 2006)

for the dog's teeth and dollar for dollar, order the kong ball online... they're too expensive in stores.


----------



## jesmagmisty (Jul 13, 2001)

Anne, where have you found the best price online?


----------



## angierose (Apr 20, 2009)

Can someone explain what part of the tennis ball makes it bad for the teeth? Is it the furry substance or the ball itself? Kaylee doesn't chew or pluck, we only use them for fetch and they aren't left out. We also have a larger football and squeaky ball by Kong that says it is non-abrasive.


----------



## DFrost (Oct 29, 2006)

I've trained drug and explosives detectors for many many years. We use tennis balls all the time. Granted, the dog only gets it for a reward. The tennis balls are not left with the dogs because they do come apart. At any rate, I've just not seen all this wear people talk about. I've got detector dogs that work well into their 11th and 12 year. I just don't see it.

DFrost


----------



## Vertigo75 (Jul 11, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: onyx'girl
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: Vertigo75I think the best ball I have found is a lacrosse ball. They are very hard rubber and you can find them at most sporting good stores. They have lasted a long time with my dog.
> ...


Thanks for the info Jane - I appreciate it. Is there a minimum-size diameter that is recommended for GSDs? I wish they made larger lacrosse balls since they seem to be the only ones my dogs haven't been able to tear apart. While we are on the topic and since several people appear to use them, are tennis balls a choking hazard, too, since they are very similar in size to lacrosse balls?


----------



## Kayla's Dad (Jul 2, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: angieroseCan someone explain what part of the tennis ball makes it bad for the teeth? Is it the furry substance or the ball itself? Kaylee doesn't chew or pluck, we only use them for fetch and they aren't left out.


It has been said the glue used in the tennis balls, but even more so it's the dirt that accumulates on the surface that results in the "sandpaper" effect previously mentioned. I still use them with Kayla, but she only gets them when we're out in the parks and she's retrieving. Other than that they are put away. Lancer doesn't show much interest in them unless Kayla has just dropped it! I use the Orbees' on the a rope with him. The only thing to watch for with the Orbees is for the little planel shapes to come loose.


----------



## angierose (Apr 20, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: Everett54
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: angieroseCan someone explain what part of the tennis ball makes it bad for the teeth? Is it the furry substance or the ball itself? Kaylee doesn't chew or pluck, we only use them for fetch and they aren't left out.
> ...


Thanks, that makes sense, tennis balls certainly get filthy fast.


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

It IS the grit from dirt (my vet is a dentist, and we had a chat about this), so any dirty ball will do this. A slobbery Cuz or rubber ball that gets dirty while you play fetch will.. So can a plush or rope toy that gets really dirty or sandy.

My GSD wore down his canine teeth carrying around a Jolly Ball (he'd dig his teeth into the ball itself to carry it around). 

The best bet is to keep your dogs toys clean. If you're at the beach or somewhere that toys get really dirty fast, bring a bunch or rinse them in bucket of water as you play. And watch anything that's firm that they dig their teeth into -- Jolly Balls, sticks or wood, and yes, rubber balls, if she's digging her teeth into them.


----------



## pashasmom (Aug 5, 2009)

a study was done in Germany about tennis balls. The adhesive they use is detrimental to the dogs enamel on the teeth.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

If you want cheap tennis balls just call your local tennis clubs and ask if they have any 'dead' tennis balls. These are the ones that have lost most of their bounce (used for lessons).

Most clubs GIVE them away. I think I still have two boxes of them somewhere in the house!


----------



## gmcenroe (Oct 23, 2007)

My dog loves tennis balls also but I don't use them anymore. I use the off white balls sold on leerburg site that also glow in the dark if you leave them in sunlight to charge them up. They also have two holes so you can tie a rope to them. They are same diameter as tennis balls and bounce better off hard surfaces.


----------



## roxy84 (Jun 23, 2007)

my favorites are the orbee planet balls and cuz (even though the cuz are not as good for throwing). both are nice and soft. i dont trust the adhesive used for tennis balls (and i think they are too small (even for my smaller female) and i feel the kong balls are to hard and rather heavy (especially for catching mid air).


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

I don't use tennis balls, because Diabla rips one in half a second, but a teammember labrador plays with them daily, is eight years old and his teeth are just fine. I only use rubber balls with my dog and before two years old you already can see hot the canines are wearing down. I think it has to be more with an individual thing that with the toy used.


----------



## gmcenroe (Oct 23, 2007)

If Juli finds a hardball on the baseball field, it take her about 5 minutes to wrip the cover off, tennis balls don't survive very well either!


----------

